# تنبؤات العهد القديم بصلب المسيح



## +CHRISTIAN+ (4 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة لكم ...

أريد ان اعرف تنبؤات العهد القديم المباشرة في صلب السيد المسيح 

وهل يوجد اختلاف في العهد القديم مع اليهود ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكم ...
> 
> أريد ان اعرف تنبؤات العهد القديم المباشرة في صلب السيد المسيح
> 
> وهل يوجد اختلاف في العهد القديم مع اليهود ؟؟


 

سؤال جميل ، وموضوع ممتع

فيه طبعا نبؤات كثيرة عن صلب المسيح في العهد القديم منها على سبيل المثال 

مزمور 22

اشعياء 53

خروف الفصح الذي صنعه موسى للخروج من مصر 

الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى في البرية 

اختبار ابراهيم في تقديم ابنه اسحق ذبيحة ورجوعه حيا 

وغيرها كثير 

تحب نبدأ بأي واحدة ؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (4 يناير 2010)

*التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمه
و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين( اش 53 : 12 )
**اتمام هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار. (مت 27: 38 )
27- و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره.
28- فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة. ( مر 15: 27 و 28)
و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره. ( لو 23: 33 )

**التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه:
لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي ( مز 22: 16 )
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره ( زك 12: 10)

**v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه. ( يو 19 : 37 )
فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن ( يو 20: 25 )
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا. ( يو 20: 27 )


**- التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: 
(مز 22: 6 ـ 8 )
6- اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب.
7- كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين.
8- اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به.


v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( مت 27: 39 ـ 44 )
39- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم.
40- قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.
41- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا.
42- خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به.
43- قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله.
44- و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه.

( مر 15 : 29 ـ 32 )
29- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام.
30- خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب.
31- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها.
32- لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه.

41 - التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل:
و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا ( مز 69 : 21 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و كان اناء موضوعا مملوا خلا فملاوا اسفنجة من الخل و وضعوها على زوفا و قدموها الى فمه. ( يو 19: 29 )
اعطوه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة ليشرب ولما ذاق لم يرد ان يشرب.( مت 27: 34 )

42 - التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به:
اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به ( مز 22 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله. (مت 27: 43 )

43 – التنبؤ بالزلزلة والظلمةاليس من اجل هذا ترتعد الارض و ينوح كل ساكن فيها و تطمو كلها كنهر و تفيض و تنضب كنيل مصر ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب اني اغيب الشمس في الظهر و اقتم الارض في يوم نور (عاموس 8 :8 ، 9)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اذا حجاب الهيكل قدانشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل و الارض تزلزلت و الصخور تشققت (متى 27 : 51 )
و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه يحرسونيسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله (متى 27 : 54 )
و من الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كلالارض الى الساعة التاسعة (متى 27 : 45 )

44 - التنبؤ انه سيتودع فى يدى الاب روحه
في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق (مزامير 31 : 5)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح (لوقا 23 : 46 )

45 - التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: 
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره (زك 12 : 10 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء. (يو 19: 34) 46 - لا يكسر عظم من عظمه 
يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر(مز 34: 20 )
عظما لا تكسروا منه ( خر 12: 46 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات... لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه. (يو 19: 33 ، 36 )



**الذي بلا خطية مات من اجلنا
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللناملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساقالى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله منكان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موتهعلى انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
(اشعياء 53 : 4 ـ 12 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي ( يو 8 : 46 ) 
انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يوحنا 10 : 11 )
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته شفيتم (بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 )
و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم (متى 8 : 16 )
لكي يتم ماقيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا (متى 8 : 17 )
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا (رومية 4 : 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (1كو 15 : 3 )




منقول من الكتاب المقدس 
في اتصال بين العهد الجديد و العهد القديم 

*


----------



## طحبوش (4 يناير 2010)

اسف فكرت ان ماحدش جاوب اترك لك الطرق حبيبي نيومان


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> سؤال جميل ، وموضوع ممتع





new_man قال:


> فيه طبعا نبؤات كثيرة عن صلب المسيح في العهد القديم منها على سبيل المثال
> 
> مزمور 22
> 
> ...




شكرا حبيبي نيوم مان ارجو البدء من الأوضح ...
وهل يختلف العهد القديم عند اليهود عن العهد القديم لدينا ؟؟



> اسف فكرت ان ماحدش جاوب اترك لك الطرق حبيبي نيومان




اشكرك يا صديقي طحبوش فيك الخير والبركة ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

و مزمور 31 كمان 

1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي. 
2 أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ. سَرِيعاً أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ بَيْتَ مَلْجَأٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي. 
3 لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي. 
4 أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي. 
*5 فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ. 
*6 أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. 
7 أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي 
8 وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَُّحْبِ رِجْلِي. 
9 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيقٍ. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي. 
10 لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي. 
11 عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي. 
12 نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ. 
13 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعاً عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [إِلَهِي أَنْتَ]. 
15 فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي. 
16 أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ. 
17 يَا رَبُّ لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. 
18 لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ. 
19 مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. 
20 تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ. 
21 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَباً رَحْمَتَهُ لِي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ. 
22 وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: [إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَلَكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ. 
23 أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ. 
24 لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ 

دي نبؤه غير مباشره بس عشان جمله بين يديك استودع روحي قالها المسيح عالصليب و دي انا لاحظت انها من المزمور دا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

> وهل يختلف العهد القديم عند اليهود عن العهد القديم لدينا ؟؟


 
هوا هوا ادخل موقع يهود للمسيح في قسم الشهادات هتلاقي ان العهد القديم هوا هوا بس تفسيره مختلف و ان النبؤات دي عامله لهم احراج


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2010)

*ارجو ان تقرا هذا الموضوع والبحث الي انا قمت فيه عن **حقيقة صلب المسيح*


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اسف فكرت ان ماحدش جاوب اترك لك الطرق حبيبي نيومان


 
بالعكس ، انا كتبت لحين دخول احد الاحباء للاجابة ، ياريت تكمل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> شكرا حبيبي نيوم مان ارجو البدء من الأوضح ...
> وهل يختلف العهد القديم عند اليهود عن العهد القديم لدينا ؟؟


 
انا مش ناسي طلبك ، ولكني مشغول هذه الفترة قليلة ، وان شاء الرب وعشنا ، فكرني او احد الاخوة الاحباء ، فكلهم بركة ، وسوف يخبرونك كيف كانت كل هذه الاحداث نبؤات حية عن صليب المسيح .

اما عن العهد القديم ، فالذي معنا ومع اليهود واحد 
هل سمعت اتهامات متبادلة بين المسيحيين واليهود بالتحريف ؟؟

الفرق في التفسيرات فقط .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

عايز اضيف على اللستة


new_man قال:


> فيه طبعا نبؤات كثيرة عن صلب المسيح في العهد القديم منها على سبيل المثال
> 
> مزمور 22
> 
> ...


الصخرة وماء مريبة .. مع موسى

ادم وسقوطه بواسطة الشجرة .. والمسيح وصعوده على الشجرة .. لكى يخلص ما قد هلك بفعل الخطية الاولى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

اسمح لى يا استاذ اكس مسلم
ان اناقشك فى اول رمز ( الحية النحاسية ) وكيف هى رمز للمسيح له كل المجد

سفر العدد الاصحاح 21 بيقول :
4 وَارْتَحَلُوا مِنْ جَبَلِ هُورٍ فِي طَرِيقِ بَحْرِ سُوفٍ لِيَدُورُوا بِأَرْضِ أَدُومَ فَضَاقَتْ نَفْسُ الشَّعْبِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 
5 وَتَكَلمَ الشَّعْبُ عَلى اللهِ وَعَلى مُوسَى قَائِلِينَ: «لِمَاذَا أَصْعَدْتُمَانَا مِنْ مِصْرَ لِنَمُوتَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ! لأَنَّهُ لا خُبْزَ وَلا مَاءَ وَقَدْ كَرِهَتْ أَنْفُسُنَا الطَّعَامَ السَّخِيفَ». 
6 فَأَرْسَل الرَّبُّ عَلى الشَّعْبِ الحَيَّاتِ المُحْرِقَةَ فَلدَغَتِ الشَّعْبَ فَمَاتَ قَوْمٌ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيل. 
7 فَأَتَى الشَّعْبُ إِلى مُوسَى وَقَالُوا: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا إِذْ تَكَلمْنَا عَلى الرَّبِّ وَعَليْكَ فَصَلِّ إِلى الرَّبِّ لِيَرْفَعَ عَنَّا الحَيَّاتِ». فَصَلى مُوسَى لأَجْلِ الشَّعْبِ. 
8 فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْنَعْ لكَ حَيَّةً مُحْرِقَةً وَضَعْهَا عَلى رَايَةٍ فَكُلُّ مَنْ لُدِغَ وَنَظَرَ إِليْهَا يَحْيَا». 
9 فَصَنَعَ مُوسَى حَيَّةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ وَوَضَعَهَا عَلى الرَّايَةِ فَكَانَ مَتَى لدَغَتْ حَيَّةٌ إِنْسَاناً وَنَظَرَ إِلى حَيَّةِ النُّحَاسِ يَحْيَا. 

نلاحظ من القراءة الاتى
الاية 5
1- تذمر الشعب ورفضوا ان يكملوا المسيرة مع الله .. ولم يقدروا عمل الله من اجلهم
هذا رمز للانسان .. اللى عندما ينقذه الله من ضيقه .. يشكر الله ( انظر ترنيمة موسى ) .. ولكن عندما تقابله بعض المصاعب .. ينكر فضل الله . ( انظر ما قاله اليهود اية 5)

الاية 6
2-فعاقبهم الله بالعقاب الفورى .. ما هو العقاب .. الحيات .. تذكر يا عزيزى ان الحية هى احيل المخلوقات ( تك 3: 1) وهى سبب المشقة .. وبها تكلم الشيطان واسقط ادم
هذا هو رمز .. فالله يعاقبنا عندما نتخلى عنه .. بانه يتركنا للشيطان ( حتى نشعر بضعفنا ونرجع الى الله )

الاية 7
3-قد عرفوا خطأهم .. وطلبوا الرحمة من الله 
الرمز .. هذا ما نفعله عندما يتركنا الله لاعمالنا الشريرة ولسلطان الشيطان .. فنحن نتأسف ونرجع نطلب رحمته وغفرانه

الاية 8 و9 ( مهمة جدا )
4-لاحظ ان الله لم يستجيب لطلبهم .. والخاص بان يرفع الحيات عنهم . ولكنه فتح طريق اخر للنجاة من الموت الجسدى .. وهو ان يصنع موسى حية ويضعها على خشبة لكى ما يبطل بها سلطان الحيات المميتة .. فتشفى اليهود
الرمز .. الله لا يرفع عنا الشياطين وتجاربها .. وانما يفتح لنا باب للغفران .. هذا الباب هو ان ينظر الانسان الى المسيح على الصليب .. ويؤمن بانه سوف يشفيه من موت الخطية .. وعندها يشفى من الموت الابدى والروحى ..

ملخص سريع 
تذمر اليهود .. هو احنا عندما نتذمر على الله
ارسال الحيات .. يتركنا الله لارادتنا الشريرة ونصبح عرضة للشيطان
طلب اليهود رفع الحيات .. هو طلبنا نحن ان يسامحنا الله عن كل اخطائنا 
نظر الى حية النحاس .. نظر للمسيح الصلوب وآمن بكفارته وشفائه 
يحيا .. يخلص
الراية .. الصليب

لماذا اختار الله الحية كرمز .. 
اولا الادق .. ان الله اخذ صورة الحية كرمز ( ليس حية حقيقية )

فالمسيح الذى هو بلا خطية .. قد حمل الخطية عنا بالرغم من انه بلا خطية ولا يستوجب الموت .. لذا اخذ صورة الحية لانه فى الحقيقة اخذ صورتنا البشرية التى اصبحت فاسدة بفعل الحية .. واصلحها لنا على الصليب اى حمل عنا لعنة الخطية ( فظهر وكأنه صورة حية )

*Rom 8:3*
لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزًا عَنْهُ، فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفًا بِالْجَسَدِ، فَاللهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، ​ 


الان انظر معى فى العهد الجديد
يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث 

14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (5 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة احبائي 
اشكرك نيومان 
اشكرك صديقي طحبوش 
اشكرك صديقتي تروث 
اشكرك يا ابن الملك ربنا يعوض تعبك حبيبي 
اشكرك شكر خاص جدا يا حبيب يسوع لأنك جبت الاخر 

وهذا الجاوب من الأخ حبيب يسوع لكي تعم الفائدة ...
منقول من http://habibyaso3.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_09.html


*نبوات في صلب وقيامة السيد المسيح تحققت*

*1) يسحق راس الحية وهي تسحق عقيه

**وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».( تكوين 3 : 15 )*
*تسحق عقبه هذه تشير لألام المسيح ومعاناته التي لحقت بطبيعته البشرية وكما قال اشعياء النبي "مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا"(اشعياء 53 : 5 )*

*
2) الحية النحاسية
*
*فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْنَعْ لَكَ حَيَّةً مُحْرِقَةً وَضَعْهَا عَلَى رَايَةٍ، فَكُلُّ مَنْ لُدِغَ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهَا يَحْيَا» فَصَنَعَ مُوسَى حَيَّةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ وَوَضَعَهَا عَلَى الرَّايَةِ، فَكَانَ مَتَى لَدَغَتْ حَيَّةٌ إِنْسَانًا وَنَظَرَ إِلَى حَيَّةِ النُّحَاسِ يَحْيَا. ( عدد 21 : 8-9 )*


*تحقيق النبوة (رمز)
«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ ( يوحنا 3 : 14 )

3) استهزاء بالمسيح
كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ ( مزمور 22 : 7 )
وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.( مزمور 109 : 25 )
تحقيق النبوة
29 وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» 30 وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ، وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. 31 وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ، نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ، وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ.
32 وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَانًا قَيْرَوَانِيًّا اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ. 33 وَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ جُلْجُثَةُ، وَهُوَ الْمُسَمَّى «مَوْضِعَ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» 34 أَعْطَوْهُ خَّلاً مَمْزُوجًا بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ. 35 وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». 36 ثُمَّ جَلَسُوا يَحْرُسُونَهُ هُنَاكَ. 37 وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 38 حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
39 وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 40 قَائِلِينَ:«يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». 41 وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: ( متى 27 : 29-41 )

4) عطش المسيح على الصليب وإعطاءه خلاً
يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.( مزمور 22 : 15 )
وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ. ( مزمور 69 : 21 )
تحقيق النبوة
28 بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ، فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ:«أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». 29 وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعًا مَمْلُوًّا خَّلاً، فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ، وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. ( يوحنا 19 : 28-29 )


5) ثقب يديه ورجليه
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.( مزمور 22 : 16 )
وتم تحقيق هذه النبوة عندما سمروه على الصليب
فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». ( يوحنا 20 : 25 )

6) إلقاء القرعة على ملابسه
يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.( مزمور 22 : 18 )
تحقيق النبوة
فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.( يوحنا 19 : 24 )

7) طعنه بحربه
يقول سفر زكريا "فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ" ( زكريا 12 : 10)
تحقيق النبوة
لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.( يوحنا 19 : 34 )
وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ». ( يوحنا 19 : 37 )
هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ.( رؤيا 1 : 7 )

8) شهود زور
شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي.( مزمور 35 : 11 )
تحقيق النبوة
وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، 60 فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلكِنْ أَخِيرًا تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ( متى 26 : 59-60 )

9) عظمه لا يكسر
لا يُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلى الصَّبَاحِ وَلا يَكْسِرُوا عَظْماً مِنْهُ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِ الفِصْحِ يَعْمَلُونَهُ.( عدد 9 : 12 )
ويقول داود النبي : يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ.(مزمور 34 : 20 )
تحقيق النبوة
فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبِ مَعَهُ.وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.( يوحنا 19 : 32-33 )
لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ».( يوحنا 19 : 36 )

10) شفع في المذنبين
وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.( اشعياء 53 : 12 )
تحقيق النبوة
فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.( لوقا 23 : 34 )

11) لا يرى الفساد(قيامته)
لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً.( مزمور 16 : 10 )
تحقيق النبوة
وقد تحققت هذه النبوة بقيامة الرب يسوع المسيح باليوم الثالث
إِنَّهُ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، غَيْرَ عَتِيدٍ أَنْ يَعُودَ أَيْضًا إِلَى فَسَادٍ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ: إِنِّي سَأُعْطِيكُمْ مَرَاحِمَ دَاوُدَ الصَّادِقَةَ. وَلِذلِكَ قَالَ أَيْضًا فِي مَزْمُورٍ آخَرَ:لَنْ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا. لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ بَعْدَ مَا خَدَمَ جِيلَهُ بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ، رَقَدَ وَانْضَمَّ إِلَى آبَائِهِ، وَرَأَى فَسَادًا. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فَلَمْ يَرَ فَسَادًا.( اعمال الرسل 13 : 34-37 )

12) تسليم المسيح بثلاثين من الفضة
فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.( زكريا 11 : 12 )
تحقيق النبوة
وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. ( متى 26 : 15 )

13) موته من اجل خطايانا ومعاصينا
وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا ( اشعياء 53 : 5 )
بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. ( اشعياء 53 : 11 )
وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ ( اشعياء 53 : 12 )
وقد تحققت 
هذه النبوات الرائعة بموت السيد المسيح على الصليب , لقد مات المسيح عوضا عنا ومن أجل خطايانا، حتى لا نتألم نحن بالعقاب الذي نستحقه . كيف كان يمكن لشخص من العهد القديم أن يدرك فكرة موت المسيح لأجل خطايانا (آثامنا ومعاصينا)، حاملا العقاب الذي كنا، في الواقع، نستحقه نحن؟
الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا.( رومية 4 : 25 )
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. (1 بطرس 2 : 24 )

14) ينظرون إلى المسيح
وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. ( مزمور 22 : 17 )
تحقيق النبوة
وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ ( لوقا 23 : 35 )

15) ذبائح العهد القديم
الذبائح بالعهد القديم هي رمز للسيد المسيح وعمله ألكفاري على الصليب وهذه بعض الآيات من العهد القديم (التوراة)
وَامَّا لَحْمُ الثَّوْرِ وَجِلْدُهُ وَفَرْثُهُ فَتَحْرِقُهَا بِنَارٍ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ. هُوَ ذَبِيحَةُ خَطِيَّةٍ. ( خروج 29 : 14 )
انْ كَانَ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَمْسُوحُ يُخْطِئُ لاثْمِ الشَّعْبِ يُقَرِّبُ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي اخْطَا ثَوْرا ابْنَ بَقَرٍ صَحِيحا لِلرَّبِّ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ. ( لاويين 4 : 3 )
وَيَاتِي الَى الرَّبِّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ لاثْمِهِ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي اخْطَا بِهَا: انْثَى مِنَ الاغْنَامِ نَعْجَةً اوْ عَنْزا مِنَ الْمَعْزِ ذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنْ خَطِيَّتِهِ. ( لاويين 5 : 6 )
اقرأ ( لاويين 4 : 14 , 21 , 24 , 32 , 33 - 5 : 6 , 7 , 9 – 6 : 30 – 9 : 2 – 12 : 6 , 8 )

16) خيانة احد تلاميذه
أَيْضاً رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ آكِلُ خُبْزِي رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ! ( مزمور 41 : 9 )
تحقيق النبوة
لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. ( يوحنا 13 : 18 )

17) تلاميذه يتركوه ويهربوه
اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ( زكريا 13 : 7 )
تحقيق النبوة
وَأَمَّا هَذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». حِينَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. ( متى 26 : 56 )
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ. ( مرقس 14 : 27 )

18) المسيح الذبيح
يقول النبي اشعياء " كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. " ( اشعياء 53 : 7 )
تحقيق النبوة
لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا.( 1 كو 5 : 7 )

يشرح القديس أغسطينوس
يعلم بولس أن الفصح هو ذبيحة وليست خروجًا كما يظن البعض. الذبيحة تأتي أولاً, وبعد ذلك يصير ممكنًا الانتقال من الحياة العتيقة إلى الحياة الجديدة. لهذا السبب فإن الصليب هو الحقيقة المخلصة التي أشار إليها فصح العهد القديم.

19) الدم للتكفير
الدم بالعهد القديم

لانَّ نَفْسَ الْجَسَدِ هِيَ فِي الدَّمِ فَانَا اعْطَيْتُكُمْ ايَّاهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ لِلتَّكْفِيرِ عَنْ نُفُوسِكُمْ لانَّ الدَّمَ يُكَفِّرُ عَنِ النَّفْسِ. ( لاويين 17 : 11 )
لكِنِ احْتَرِزْ أَنْ لا تَأْكُل الدَّمَ لأَنَّ الدَّمَ هُوَ النَّفْسُ. فَلا تَأْكُلِ النَّفْسَ مَعَ اللحْمِ. ( تثنية 12 : 23 )

فَجَاءَ مُوسَى وَحَدَّثَ الشَّعْبَ بِجَمِيعِ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ وَجَمِيعِ الأَحْكَامِ، فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ بِصَوْتٍ وَاحِدٍ وَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ الأَقْوَالِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ» فَكَتَبَ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ. وَبَكَّرَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَبَنَى مَذْبَحًا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ، وَاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ عَمُودًا لأَسْبَاطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.وَأَرْسَلَ فِتْيَانَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ، وَذَبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ مِنَ الثِّيرَانِ.فأَخَذَ مُوسَى نِصْفَ الدَّمِ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي الطُّسُوسِ. وَنِصْفَ الدَّمِ رَشَّهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. وَأَخَذَ كِتَابَ الْعَهْدِ وَقَرَأَ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ، فَقَالُوا: «كُلُّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ وَنَسْمَعُ لَهُ». وَأَخَذَ مُوسَى الدَّمَ وَرَشَّ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا دَمُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعَهُ الرَّبُّ مَعَكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالِ». ( خروج 24 : 3-8 )

وحيث أن الشعب طبيعته خاطئة ولا يستطيع تنفيذ العهد صار الشعب يتقرب لله عن طريق دم الذبائح لتكفر عنهم وبذلك صار هذا العهد رمزاً للعهد الجديد بدم المسيح

الدم بالعهد الجديد
وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. ( 1 يو 1 : 7 )
لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا. ( متى 26 : 28 )
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ. ( مرقس 14 : 24 )
وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ الْعَشَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ. ( لوقا 22 : 20 )
وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! ( عبرانيين 9 : 22 )
الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. ( رومية 3 : 25 )


20) التكلم عليه بالكذب وهو يفديهم
«وَيْلٌ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ هَرَبُوا عَنِّي. تَبّاً لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ أَذْنَبُوا إِلَيَّ. أَنَا أَفْدِيهِمْ وَهُمْ تَكَلَّمُوا عَلَيَّ بِكَذِبٍ. ( هوشع 7 : 13 )
تحقيق النبوة
فَصَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» ( لوقا 23 : 21 )

21) يقفون بعيدا عنه
عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي. ( مزمور 31 : 11 )
تحقيق النبوة
فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي!كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ». فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا.( مرقس 14 : 48-50 )

22) رش الدم
فَأَخَذَ مُوسَى نِصْفَ الدَّمِ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي الطُّسُوسِ. وَنِصْفَ الدَّمِ رَشَّهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ.( خروج 24 : 6 )
بِمُقْتَضَى عِلْمِ اللهِ الآبِ السَّابِقِ، فِي تَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لِلطَّاعَةِ، وَرَشِّ دَمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لِتُكْثَرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ. ( 1 بطرس 1 : 2 )

بعد كل هذه النبوات التي تخص صلب وقيامة الرب يسوع المسيح لا مجال أن يأتي أي شخص بعد 200 او حتى 300 اوحتى 600 سنة ومهما كان أن يقول بعدم صلب السيد المسيح ومن يصدقه يجب مراجعة إيمانه لأنه بكل تأكيد نبي غير صادق , ومن يقرا هذه النبوات بعقل مستنير لا يمكن الا ان يقوده الى شي واحد وهو صليب المسيح
*​


----------

